# Some Lizard ideas???



## jhatcliffe (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys, im thinking of getting a lizard but want some ideas on some interesting specimens i could get. I want something that you don't see everyday. I love bearded dragons, but they are quite common now, i'm after something a little more unusual. Ease of care would be nice and they will be housed in an enclosure 1200 x 750 x 600mm. Something with good temperement would be nice to (Good handlers). As well as getting some answers i opened this as a discussion thread as well, so what do you think guys???


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so you dont want something Common so Bearded Dragons and Blue tounges are off the list, Maybe a Pink tounge or a SHingleback, Maybe even some Kind of Monitor or Dragon. Just 1 Question How big a lizard do you want?


----------



## jhatcliffe (Feb 5, 2011)

i don't really mind as long as their comfortable in that size enclosure. perhaps something comparable to the size of a dragon. I may end up even going with a beardie, i just want to see a bit more of whats out there.


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok Well some that u could look at are Boyd's Forest Dragon, Central Netted Dragon , Jacky Lizard, Gippsland Water dragon, Maybe even something small like gecko's if your interested.


----------



## jhatcliffe (Feb 5, 2011)

I've just realised that this thread sounds like in just going to go out tomorrow and buy something "spur of the moment" this is not the case. Whatever gets suggested here, i will be researching to check if this reptile will be appropriate. Like i said before, I'm more so looking to get an idea of whats out there beyond beardies and blue tongues. Thanks guys


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 5, 2011)

Reptile - Australian Dragons Go here it has a good look at the Dragons out there although u cant buy some of them


----------



## stephen (Feb 5, 2011)

Go monitors mate u cant go wrong luv my dragons & lve got a few but monitors r just that much better 2 keep & watch,small monitors like ridge tailz,black headed,spotted tree,rusty,storr's,short tailed pygmy,stripe tailed,pygmy desert,pygmy mulga, kimberley rock,long tailed rock,pilbara rock,mitchell's water monitors r all perfect 4 ur sized enclosure mate.lf ur looking at dragons by far it has 2 be a frilly or frilled neck lizard thay r funny as 2 watch.


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 6, 2011)

stephen said:


> Go monitors mate u cant go wrong luv my dragons & lve got a few but monitors r just that much better 2 keep & watch,small monitors like ridge tailz,black headed,spotted tree,rusty,storr's,short tailed pygmy,stripe tailed,pygmy desert,pygmy mulga, kimberley rock,long tailed rock,pilbara rock,mitchell's water monitors r all perfect 4 ur sized enclosure mate.lf ur looking at dragons by far it has 2 be a frilly or frilled neck lizard thay r funny as 2 watch.


 
I agree with frillies I have 2 and I have to say they are better than watching t.v just to see them eating a bit of dog food they attack it like its alive, and feeding them crix is sooo funny you just about fall of the chair laughing, so if you want some enjoyment, get frillies.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't kept a Frilly before, but I believe they need much more height than the enclosure you have. I would look into Storr's, Pygmy Mulga, and Ridge Tailed Monitors. Not huge "handling" animals, but definately the most entertaining to watch and feed.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 6, 2011)

Eastern water skinks are cool, they are ok for handling and you could keep a few in a tank that size
You could try pink tongues, they're cheap and dead easy to care for.
You could try Cunningham skinks as well.


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 6, 2011)

ridge tailed monitor, red barred dragons, painted dragons, boyds forest dragons. theyre all good to have a look at.
you want something that will most likely handle real well though you should get an angle headed dragon, if thats not to common for your tastes


----------



## danieloflat (Feb 6, 2011)

Try pink tongues, land mullets, Cunningham's Skink, gidgee skink if your into skinks or for dragons you could go something like a frill neck, angle headed dragon, eastern water dragon, or jacky lizard. Don't know much about geckos coz i don't like them haha and monitors, go with the smaller ones as suggested a few posts up


----------



## hornet (Feb 6, 2011)

If your fine with something small then i would suggest a Ctenotus species, Cryptoblepharus or Morethia. They may be small but they are bloody entertaining


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 6, 2011)

Henrylawson beardeds would be your best bet if you wanted to handel them. If not a small group of netted dragons would be cool in that size tank. Even jacky dragons or mountain dragons would be nice.


----------



## jhatcliffe (Feb 7, 2011)

This is all great guys, thank you


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 7, 2011)

Two words, JACKY DRAGONS


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 7, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> Try pink tongues, land mullets, Cunningham's Skink, gidgee skink if your into skinks or for dragons you could go something like a frill neck, angle headed dragon, eastern water dragon, or jacky lizard. Don't know much about geckos coz i don't like them haha and monitors, go with the smaller ones as suggested a few posts up


 I would not recommend land mullets if you are wanting something to handle, as beautiful as they are they do need an enclosure a lot bigger than you have and they don't like to be handled also they will take off and hide as soon as you go near them. The rest that have been suggested are great especially gidgee skinks.


----------



## bluetongue (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah i would say skinks but thats only because their my favourites haha i got a pair of gidgees a few days ago their really quick and really prettty animals and fast! but their quite out of the ordinary, in description, but i also love cuninnghams aswell i would say proberly cunninghams dont get as big as blueys but get to a nice "medium" size and can be very pretty very variable in colours but pink tongues are beautiful aswell its tough when picking a new lizards you will always want another hahah i cant wait too see what you pick


----------

